# Driveway Plowing Sub needed- Northern, NJ



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a sub for some driveways for a buddy of mine. All his clients are in the Upper Saddle River, Saddle River, Mahwah, and Allendale areas. These are all residential driveways- with walks shoveling required on most. Must have a reliable truck, and have full liability insurance for plowing.

Please PM for more info...

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

i tried to pm you guess i have not figured it out yet lol i might be intrested email me [email protected] thanksussmileyflag


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

*Insterested in driveway plowing as a sub*

if you are still looking for a sub for plowing residential walks and shoveling walks, lets discuss further. I have a reliable truck with plow and can provide a certificate of insurance.

Thanks,

Matt


----------

